# Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland



## Canadian87 (10. Januar 2007)

Hello,

kennt sich von euch einer über die Anglei (Meer, Seen und Flüsse) in Aberdeen/ Schottland aus??

Ich wäre euch für alle Tips dankbar (Fischvorkommen, Methoden, Preise für Scheine etc).

Vielen Dank. |wavey:

Gruss Canadian


----------



## Scotsman (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*

Ich kann Dir sehr gut weiterhelfen, wenn Du etwas genauer beschreibst, was Du Dir genau vorstellst. Fischarten, Angelart usw.


----------



## Canadian87 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*



Scotsman schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir sehr gut weiterhelfen, wenn Du etwas genauer beschreibst, was Du Dir genau vorstellst. Fischarten, Angelart usw.



Hi Scotsman,

ich werde voraussichtlich an der Uni in Aberdeen weiterstudieren und würde gerne generelle Infos zu Lizenzen für Meer/Seen/Flüsse (Kosten) etc haben. Angeln tu ich überall, wenn möglich irgendwo in unberrührter Natur, so wie ich es hier in Kanada gewohnt bin. 

Ich habe gelesen das es dort Makrelen und Dorsche geben soll. Beides Fische die ich noch nie gefangen haben und die mich brennend interessieren. 

Die Flüsse sind für Forellen und Lachs bekannt, natürlich ein Traum. Sonst bin ich noch an Raubfischen wie Hecht, Zander, Welse und Barsch interessiert. Wie sieht es denn damit aus??

Bin um jede Info dankbar.

Gruss

Canadian


----------



## Scotsman (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*

Bezüglich Meeresangeln habe ich selber auch keine grosse Erfahrung. Es fahren jedoch von sehr vielen kleineren Häfen Boote zum Meeresfischen raus. Die Touren gehen wie üblich einen Tag. Bezüglich den Kosten müsste ich mich schlau machen, aber das ist kein Problem. Ich rufe im laufe des Tages mal einen Freund drüben an, der sich da sehr gut auskennt.

Bezüglich Forellen- und Lachsfischen sind die Möglichkeiten in dieser Ecke Schottlands exzellent. Es gibt unzählige Flüsse und Lochs, in denen Du nach herzenslust in Ruhe fischen kannst. Die Gebühren sind normalerweise sehr moderat (ca. 10 Pfund) an sehr vielen Gewässern. Teurer wirde es allerdings, wenn Du auf Lachse fischen möchstest. Hier bieten Flüsse wie der Spey oder Dee natürlich eine super Fischerei, die aber dann auch deutlich teurer ist. Die Preise beginnen so bei 50 Pfund. Liegen aber normalerweise zwischen 70-150 Pfund, je nach Abschnitt, Jahreszeit usw. In sehr vielen gewässern darf aber auch auf Forellen umsonst gefischt werden, einfach mal nachfragen wenn man jemanden am Wasser sieht. Denn sehr viele Flüsse gehören zu landwirtschaftlichen Anwesen und wenn man vom Farmer die Erlaubnis hat erlebt man sehr oft eine super Fischerei zum Nulltarif.
Sehr wichtig ist jedoch überall, NIEMALS ohne Erlaubnis zu Fischen. Die Strafen sind ungeheuer hoch.
Hechtfischen bzw. Coarse Fishing ist in sehr vielen Lochs und Rivers kostenlos möglich oder zu einem geringen Kartenpreis.
Barsche gibt es in den meisten Lochs und werden von den Einheimischen absolut verschmäht und nicht beangelt, von daher ist eine gezielte Barschfischerei oft sehr lohnenswert.

Aus Deiner Frage geht nicht hervor, ob Du auch Fliegenfischer bist.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, wenn Du auf Forellen und Lachse fischen willst.
Wenn nicht, muss man beachten, dass sehr, wenn nicht die meisten, Lachs- und Forellengewässer Fly-only sind.


----------



## Canadian87 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*

Hi Scotsman,

super, vielen Dank für die Info. Hast mir sehr geholfen.

Gruss

Canadian


----------



## wachtel (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*

Da ich im Sommer auch wieder in Schottland einige Tage verbringe, wollte ich das Angeln in etwas abgelegenen Gebieten (River xyz) probieren - allerdings nur für 1-2 Tage. Da ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, wie ich in diesem sehr weitläufigen Land an eine Angelerlaubnis komme, habe ich etwas recherchiert. Laut dieser kann man eine Angelgenehmigung zum Beispiel im nächsten Ort auf dem Postamt käuflich erwerben.

Sollte dies nicht ganz stimmen, dann korrigiere mich bitte Scotsman.

die wachtel


----------



## Scotsman (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*

Hallo Wachtel,

Du müsstest mir natürlich noch sagen, in welcher Region Du in Schottland unterwegs bist.
Das mit der staatlichen Lizenz, die man auf den Postämtern erhält gilt für England aber nicht für Schottland. In Schottland wird keine staatliche Lizenz zum Angeln benötigt. Jedoch nicht zu verwechseln mit einem Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer, dieser wird IMMER benötigt. Bitte niemals irgendwo ohne Erlaubnis angeln und sei es noch so abgelegen oder einsam. Die Strafen sind sehr hoch.
Wenn Du mir sagst wo du hingehst, dann gebe ich DIr natürlich gern ein paar gute Tipps.


----------



## schabau (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*

@wachtel

nur eine kurze Bemerkung zu Erfahrungen, die ich in Schottland gemacht habe.
Wenn Du von Fischen in einem River sprichst, dann meinst Du sicherlich einen Lachs-River!? Sicherlich hast Du Dich schon über die Preise von Erlaubnisscheinen an schottischen Lachsgewässern erkundigt!? Die berühmten Lachsflüsse an der Ostküste sind für Normalsterbliche (mit einer Ausnahme, nämlich Grantown-On-Spey) nicht finanzierbar. An den "billigeren" Flüssen entlang der Westküste hast Du immer das Risiko, dass kein Wasser just in dem Moment da ist, wenn Du dort fischen möchtest (Stichwort: Spate Rivers).
Scotsman wird mir sicher recht geben wenn ich sage, dass Du Dir das, sollte es sich auf das Lachsfischen beziehen


> ...wollte ich das Angeln in etwas abgelegenen Gebieten (River xyz) probieren - allerdings nur für 1-2 Tage


wirklich schenken kannst. Wenn Du nicht mindestens eine Woche intensiv das jeweilige Lachsgewässer befischst, dann sind Deine Chancen doch recht gering, es sei denn, Du hast unglaubliches Dusel und triffst zufällig in diesen 1-2 Tagen auf eine ablaufende Spate.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## wachtel (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*

Hi Scotsman, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es flächendeckend in Großbritannien mit dem Erlaubnisschein (den ich natürlich meinte) für das jeweilige Gewässer so geregelt ist. Na gut, bin nun wieder etwas schlauer geworden ... Danke Dir.

In welcher Region wir uns länger aufhalten werden, ist so einfach nicht zu sagen. Da unser Schottlandtripp erst im August stattfindet, stehen die Planungen noch ganz am Anfang. Für die ersten 7 Tage stehen die Westhighlands an. Ein fest eingeplanter Zwischenstopp für 2 Tage ist bei Inverness. 5 Tage sind noch über, welche nicht verplant sind bis es leider wieder gen Deutschland geht. Wir sind nicht die typischen Burgtouris, die ihre Route danach abstecken, dafür ist die Landschaft viel zu schön. Wir werden an jenen Orten einen Zwischenstopp machen, wo es uns am besten gefällt. Da wir unser Zelt mitnehmen und keine festen Unterkünfte buchen, sollte das kein Problem sein. Zeltplätze und ggf. B&B sind eigentlich immer zu finden.

Um noch einmal aufs Angeln zurückzukommen: Im vergangenem Jahr haben wir auf unserer Reise durch die Highlands öfters mal gedacht, „Jetzt die Angel rausholen.“, wenn wir ab und an Angler sowie die herrlichen Gewässer gesehen haben. So ist der Gedanke entstanden, dieses Jahr eine Rute (auf Verdacht) mitzunehmen. Den kapitalen Fang lassen wir jetzt mal außer Acht. Wenn wir das wollten, müssten wir wirklich schon einige Tage mehr dafür einplanen und unsere Planung angeltechnisch mehr ausfeilen. Wir wollen einfach nur ein schönes Gewässer sehen und wenn das Anglerherz zu pochen anfängt, die Rute auspacken, vorausgesetzt, wir bekommen die Erlaubnis vom jeweiligen Besitzer/Pächter etc. Wir haben also kein spezielles Gewässer im Auge (die Lochs sind definitiv ausgeschlossen). 
Nun stellt sich mir allerdings wieder die Frage, wo bekommen wir kurzfristig eine Erlaubnis her, wenn es nicht die Post im nächsten Ort, wenn weit und breit kein angeltypisches Geschäft vorhanden oder wenn kein Eigentümer/Pächter in greifbarer Nähe ist? Sollten wir vielleicht doch die Angelutensilien daheim lassen, da wir zu blauäugig sind? Oder sollten wir unsere Reiseroute erst richtig planen (was gar nicht so einfach ist), um nähere Infos von Dir zu erhalten.

Gruß Wachtel


----------



## Scotsman (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*

Hallo Wachtel,

an Eurer Stelle würde ich die Rute auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Eine Angelmöglichkeit findet ihr wirklich überall. SOllte niemnad greifbar sein, den Ihr fragen könnt, geht ganz einfach in das nächste TIC (Touristeninformation). Dort kann Euch mauf jeden Fall weitergeholfen werden, bzw, nennt man Euch einen Ausprechpartner.
Sage nicht, dass die Lochs definitiv ausgeschlossen sind. Das ist die Meinung vieler Angler, dass dies langweilig und mit Forellenpuffs zu vergleichen ist. Das ist aber ein sehr grosser Irrglaube. Die Lochfischerei kann ungeheuer spannend und lohnenswert sein und die Fische sind durch das teilweise moorige Wasser, wundervoll gezeichnet.


----------



## wachtel (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*

Stimmt eigentlich auch wieder Scotsman, dass die (kleineren) Lochs ebenso interessant sind ... man sollte nicht nur von Loch Lomond, Loch Ness, Loch Mullardoch etc. ausgehen. Loch Tarff, südl. vom Loch Ness, hatte uns z.B. sehr gut gefallen, war überschaubar und sehr idyllisch gelegen.
Ich danke Dir erst einmal für Deine Tipps und werde mich bestimmt noch einmal melden. Die Fragen kommen schließlich nicht alle auf einmal in den Sinn. ;-)

die Wachtel

PS: Habe gerade gesehen, dass Du auch eine tolle HP hast. Werde mal einwenig rumschnüffeln.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Aberdeen/Schottland*

Fuers Suesswasser und Aale braucht ihr einen Fischereischein. Fuer Lachs und Meerforelle in Fluessen eine Salmon and Seatrout Licence

Auf der Webseite kannst den Schein auch online kaufen.

Zusatzlich brauchst Du fuer jeden tuempel einen Erlaubnisschein.
Forellen und Lachsfluesse starten normalerweise bei £30 Tagesgebuehr mit Fangbegrenzung von 1-3 Lachsen bzw Forellen. 

Fuer die Kueste brauchst keinen Schein! Gute Seite hast Du hier


----------

